# Anybody seen cci primers lately?



## bryan_huber

Has anyone seen any cci primers lately? ive looked in a good 80 mile radius of Brookings, SD and cannot find any in the last 5 months. Does anyone know of a place that has some on hand?


----------



## People

http://www.wideners.com/
http://www.midsouthshooterssupply.com/
http://www.midwayusa.com/

There are a few I came up with fast. Just keep checking and jump when they have some. That is even if you have no cash on hand. Today was the first day that primers are being traded on the commodities market. So I suppose we can see the prices jump up like gas did.

Chuck Norris is responsible for China's over-population. He hosted a Karate tournament in Beijing and all women within 1,000 miles became pregnant instantly.


----------



## Jaybic

Hey guys,

According to another source, that primers trading on the market appears to be some sort of April fools joke as nothing is listed about it on any NYMEX site. I personally still dont know what to believe but the fellas as BRC were all up in arms about it until one guy could find no mention of primers at www.nymex.com. I checked my self and did a search and it come up as "0 results found" so I am hoping it was/is a myth.

Right now you will find the Loch Ness Monster, Jimmie Hoffas body and Sasquatch before you will find small rifle primers of any brand ANYWHERE.

People gave you good spots to watch but they have all been out as well as everbody else for months and no one knows when they are scheduled to show up. Its pretty ugly. Your best bet is to check into any small rinky-dink sporting goods store locally and maybe find some dust covered ones high up on a back shelf. Otherwise, you better get real stingy with the ones you have.

Believe me, I have been looking everywhere, every day.

Good luck,

Jaybic


----------



## bryan_huber

yeah ive been looking for about 3 months now. everywhere is out of them. ive been checking cabelas, midway, and a few others and no luck. ill try weideners and midsouth.


----------



## Bernie P.

I got some CCI Large Rifle a few days ago and there were other sizes on hand.


----------



## bearhunter

Bernie P. said:


> I got some CCI Large Rifle a few days ago and there were other sizes on hand.


 LIAR LIAR :wink: .just kiddin


----------



## bryan_huber

bernie, where was that at? i havent seen any.


----------



## MNGOOSEER

I AM SEEING ALOT OF PISTOL PRIMERS AROUND BUT THATS ABOUT IT


----------



## bryan_huber

main thing ive been seeing is winchester shotgun primers and some pistol primers. a few mag primers here and there none of which i use.


----------



## ac700wildcat

I also shoot cci primers and can't really find any. I did pick up 1,000 cci small pistol primers a couple weeks ago locally. At that time there were no other primers to be had. Thursday I had to go to Grand Forks anyway, so I checked everywhere that I could think of there for primers for me and another member here and all I found were Winchester pistol primers and a partial box of remington large rifle magnum primers. What was there was mostly large pistol tho. When I asked, they told me that the day before they had gotten a shipment in that had completely stocked their shelves with every winchester primer available, and they had all pretty much sold already. I did pick up 1000 each of the small pistol and small pistol mag primers, just to be sure I would have some for a little while. I ended up going down to Fargo and checking everywhere I could think of with no luck.


----------



## StretchNM

I bought a 1000 box of CCI200 primers a couple of months ago and that's been fine. But I wanted some magnum primers and my local gun shop had some. I bought 600 just Saturday. It was almost all he had and he hasn't had the CCI200 primers for awhile now.


----------



## Bernie P.

Bryan Franks Guns on Rt 49 in Marcy NY had them and some Rem primers and various powders for both rifles and shotguns.I don't know if he ships but here's the phone if you want to check-(315) 736-0062.The True Value hardware store in Lyons Falls also had CCI primers in stock.I'll see if I can find the number for them to.


----------



## gruozzi

I have 20,000 CCI 209 Shotgun primers forsale.


----------



## People

Sorry to rain on your parade almost everyone has 209 primers for sale.

It's widely believed that Jesus was Chuck Norris' stunt double for crucifixion due to the fact that it is impossible for nails to pierce Chuck Norris' skin.


----------



## HARRY2

gruozzi said:


> I have 20,000 CCI 209 Shotgun primers forsale.


You and everybody else, shotgun primers are the only thing on store shelves.


----------



## Deserttoad45

It could be quite a while before a steady supply starts showing up on shelves. I believe the big wholesale places will be the first to see deliveries. I don't use CCI primers as I have had issues with them. In fact my whole family has had problems with them over the years so we all switched and never went back. Personnel choice but thats another story for another day. With the military orders and large back orders needing to be filled I think the best option is to place a back order and just sit back and wait. I put in an order for 5000 Winchester large rifle and while the order keeps getting bumped back I know that when they get some in my name is on the list. My brother buys his from the thieves on ebay and other sites and pays twice what they are worth. Thats a route for anyone who really needs them now.


----------



## bjeffv

Its too bad, all my cabelas orders just get pushed farther and farther back. Had some on order since april, and they just keep telling me that they don't know when the will actually ever get a shipment. What sucks is that scheels and other places have raised their prices on them as well, scheels in fargo was up around $4 per hundred on some, at least at the time. (they have a habit of changing prices on things like this) Some po dunk little gun shop had some in northern minnesota, but they wanted 8 bucks per hundred.


----------



## KRAKMT

Scheels has remington large rifle and magnum primers. I picked up 1000 of each on Monday.

K


----------



## bryan_huber

i was able to rustle up 1000 cci small rifle primers a month ago. guy said it was his last one and goti t for 25 bucks.

krakmt, this is about CCI primers not remingtons.


----------



## wmmichael20

I just baught some cci primers last monday small and large rifle for 4 dollars per hundred the sport shop said they had just came in the friday prior and he got 5000 of everything larg , small ,small mag, large mag,small pistol,magnum pistol, and large pistol


----------



## Savage260

Holy crap, wmmichael20, those are some spendy primers!!! I just bought 1000 cci small rifle here in Devils Lake for $29. I think they are only putting out 1000 at a time so one person can't buy up the whole stock!! At least you found some, this is the first CCI I have seen in months!!


----------



## hagfan72

bryan_huber said:


> i was able to rustle up 1000 cci small rifle primers a month ago. guy said it was his last one and goti t for 25 bucks.
> 
> krakmt, this is about CCI primers not remingtons.


It's OK, Bryan, Krakmt was just trying to help. Sheesh. :roll:


----------



## wmmichael20

the guy I bought them from also had them by the thousand for 32 dollars but I only had a twenty in my pocket so I baught what I could lol


----------



## Savage260

$32, isn't so bad. I thought he was trying to soak you for $40/1000.


----------



## Woodser

One of my online bullet and case suppliers told me they are 50 million back ordered on CCi primers of all types. They said it might be a year before they get a decent supply again. Luckily I obtained 2000 each of all types I use back when they were $15/1000. :lol:


----------



## Woodser

One of our local gun shops had a limited supply of CCI primers last week.
Prices were outrageous, $37.99 for standard, 42.99 for BR. As I walked out the door past the check-out, I mentioned the word "gouging" and purchased not a thing.


----------



## StretchNM

I think the primer AND powder manufacturers are playing it safe. Right now, they can sell every primer and virtually every pound of powder they make and everyone they employ is busy. That is known as: Good!

If they hire on more people or otherwise spend money to beef up production, they will end up with those people when things go back to normal. That is known as: Not So Good!

I keep checking the shelves and online sources, but I won;t buy from the shops that keep upping the price and gouging. Some guy online in one of these forums was selling LR primers for $4 per 1000, and bragging about it. There's some character and integrity for you............


----------



## Hunter_58346

So Woodser ,,,what is a "good" price???


----------



## Woodser

Under current conditions, $25-29/1000 is about as low as you will find. Of course, if you need them, you will pay what they ask or do without. Last time I bought primers I got 4000 and they were 15/1000. :lol: 
Those days are long gone I am afraid.


----------



## Hunter_58346

A friend that works at Scheels showed me an invoice from CCI and their cost was $25.90/1000 so $35 isnt out of line


----------



## Woodser

Pretty hefty mark-up. I would guess CCI is gouging as well. High demand brings high prices, the law of supply and demand. Glad I don't have to buy any right now.


----------



## The Norseman

Evening,

Just got back from Sioux Falls South Dakota.

Scheels in Sioux Falls SD has (maybe by now, had) Small Rifle 400s
and Mag., some others, don't recall. Price was $29.99/Brick.

Hope that helps


----------



## Savage260

I bought a couple thousand CCI small rifle from Scheels in GF last week. They must have had 20 or more bricks in the case. They were selling for $29. I still have not seen any large rifle though.


----------



## bryan_huber

yeah i picked up another brick last week from scheels. it seems like they are the only people with a reasonable price on them. kones korner in castlewood,sd wanted 50 bucks for primers i told them right where to go. it sure is nice to see them coming back into circulation again. its not fun when you dont have components to load your ammo.


----------



## BKeith

Some CCI 250 and 450 Magnum primers finally showed up on the shelf last week. I seldom use magnums but looks like I'm may have to rebuild some loads and start. I bought 2,000 of each. Another place got some Winchester standard large rifles in two weeks ago and I got 1,000 of them @ 49.95 and I've never loaded with those. Hopefully some BR or 250M will show up one day. I think I'm gonna get at least 10,000 when they do.

Everybody around my parts are claiming the govt is using up everything the manufactors can produce to rebuild their depleted stockpiles of bullets and only allowing 10% to go to the general public.


----------



## Woodser

It would not surprise me too much if the new admin in Washington is buying up ammo components with the intention of creating a short supply for us, on purpose. Primers are key, without them we are helpless and unarmed. Which might well be the goal.

But all this will affect me not one bit. as I have enough ammo loaded and mil-surp stashed away to last me through just about any crisis. I advise you all to do the same, for a crisis is surely coming if Washington continues on it's current path.


----------



## Hunter_58346

Lots of lg rifle and lg rifle mag in Devils Lake


----------



## BKeith

Well, I stoped by one of the three places within 50 miles of me and they had just put CCI-400's, 200's and BR-2's on the shelf. I picked up 1K of the 400's for $30 which was high but nothing like they were sticking you for the 200's and BR-2's. I got 2K of the BR-2's @ $50 per K. I guess I'm gonna bite the bullet and go back and get another 3K while they have them and cancel the one's on back order from Cabela's.

They claim after Jan 1st, they will double again.


----------

